# Cesar's show is about millers



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On tonight NTGEO 
I don't watch this usually but it is about puppy mills tonight, New?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What time?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It was on at 8 and will be on again at 11 eastern, it is a series/ special so re-run I guess.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh I missed it darn it, I don't think I will last till 11pm.
Was it a good show?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because I am home sick with a cold, it wasn't a waste of time, and it will hopefully open the eyes of ignorant people who purchase from pet shops or internet.


----------

